# Lunge Line Help????



## mls

For a breed show futurity?


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

Probably more like open shows and maybe a local paint or pinto show. Not for congress or world or anything. 

Its like training for pleasure but with no saddle right? You want smooth consistant gaits, level topline, and stuff???

Do you use side reins or anything? 

Just to make sure it 1 minute 30 secs right? 45 secs on each side? How long do you typically show each gait? or show the best one slightly longer???


----------



## Midwest Paint

Typically in Lunge Line classes (well, for APHA) the horse is required to circle the demonstrator on a line, through its natural gates, one at a time. Then the horse is brought to a stop, turned around and run through each of the gates again.

With the APHA gates, you have a circle of a walk, then followed by a trot and then a canter. Once each of the gates have been demonstrated, the horse is stopped (facing in upon stop demonstrates attention, not required but plays out nicely), then circled the other direction through them. Equipment we usually use are the show halter, a lead line (cloth or leather matching) and a crop or whip. With the crop or whip, the idea is to not strike the horse but drive. Striking can make some judges view the demonstration negatively. You can gives commands by either voice, noise or any signal that you have trained yours to do.

Judges look for moving confirmation, ease of transition between gates, and confidence of both horse and demonstrator.


----------



## Flyinghigh12

That's pretty cool actually. I've never heard of a class like that.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

Yea I found a judging score card on it and looks like they judge the how the horse circles too. Like if they remain the same distance out. 

I'm gonna give it try.


----------



## LovesPaints

*Lunge Line Info*

Where did you find the score card information? I am soooooooooo new to any of this but I have a Paint yearling that needs to be shown and I've never done any of this before. Also, do I need to make sure she is completely shed out before showing her in an early spring show even though it is still cold?

How long does the lunge line need to be? What about color of the line? Does that matter? What do I have to wear? Soooo many questions!


----------



## toosleepy

http://www.nsba.com/images/stories/pdf_files/rulebook.pdf its about page 109, tells you everything.

i'd try to have her all shed out, helps with the overall appearance. the lunge line can be parachute chord black, or you can get a horse hair one, or if the horse is english you can have a plain leather one.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

Aww toosleepy he is so pretty! I know I've seen alot pictures of him but he is pretty!

Lovespaints: I think I found it on the IBHA website. I will try to find the link.


----------



## toosleepy

thanks, can you belive that was him as a yearling? he was already 15.2 hands. its alot of fun but alot of work too.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

Thats crazy! He was bigger as a yearling then my horse is now! I don't think I'm helping that person anymore anyways. I decided that I want to keep my amatuer card!


----------

